# General > Business >  New Head of Planning and Building Standards

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*New Head of Planning and Building Standards*

The Highland Council has appointed a new Head of Planning and Building Standards.    He is Malcolm MacLeod, the Council's Development Plans Manager.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

